# So long and thanks for...



## Svrtnsse (Mar 11, 2016)

Today, March 11, is the birthday of Douglas Adams (b. 1952).

_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ is probably one of the first science fiction novels I read and it left its mark. I'm not sure how big of a deal his works are these days, but I sort of get the impression the books are slowly fading from the public memory - though I could be wrong.

Did you read his books? Did you like them? Do you know where your towel is?






Image source: So long, and thanks for all the fish! by acidbetta on DeviantArt


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh no, not again....


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2016)

I've never seen that cover before - it's much better than my old one.
Loved all of those books!


----------



## Ireth (Mar 11, 2016)

My old college roommate got me the first two books as a Christmas gift years ago, and I was hooked as soon as I read them. Didn't even know my Mom already owned the whole set until a few months ago. I've read most of them now, and love them.


----------



## Gryphos (Mar 11, 2016)

Douglas Adams is the writer responsible for my favourite metaphor of all time:

"The ships hung in the air in much the same way that bricks don't."


----------

